# testing



## Suldulin (Nov 30, 2002)

trying to post, haven't been able to for a long while


----------



## Suldulin (Nov 30, 2002)

but I still get a cannot find server error whenever I try to post a reply to another thread outside of the meta board


----------



## Suldulin (Nov 30, 2002)

seems I can't post more then a few times or error pops up, and then I have to edit to add word by word and eventually error still pops up


----------



## Zappo (Nov 30, 2002)

Me test too.


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 30, 2002)

test...


----------



## Knight Otu (Nov 30, 2002)

Is it the same problem as a week or so ago?


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

it looks the same, but rebooting isn't fixing it this time!


----------



## hong (Nov 30, 2002)

Oh well, it looks like we'll just have to post lots


----------



## hong (Nov 30, 2002)

of little posts, instead of one


----------



## hong (Nov 30, 2002)

big post. Vive le postcount!


----------



## Suldulin (Nov 30, 2002)

but lots of little posts is annoying


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 30, 2002)

I can't close the dang boards! We need a reboot.


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

reboot... try now...


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

So it's the length that keeps them from getting through?


----------



## Blacksway (Nov 30, 2002)

yes, at least we think so


----------



## Wicht (Nov 30, 2002)

That will make updating my story hour today hard.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2002)

test test...


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 30, 2002)

Session table corrupt, needs recreating?


----------



## Darkness (Dec 1, 2002)

Wicht - use attach. Word file


----------



## Wicht (Dec 1, 2002)

That doesn't seem to be working either Darkness


----------



## Wicht (Dec 1, 2002)

oh well, tomorrow is another day.
hopefully the problem will be fixed soon.


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

*Wicht: So it's the length that keeps them from getting through? 
Blacksway yes, at least we think so* 

I just posted the entire OGL in our forum. I had no problems in creating the thread, or with the length of the text itself.

*Fast Learner: Session table corrupt, needs recreating?*

I haven't encountered this or any other error message.

*Wicht: That will make updating my story hour today hard.*

If you want, e-mail it to me at telgian@yahoo.ca and put in a link to the right thread and I'll post it for you. (I don't wander into that part of the boards often.)

~~~~~~~~~~
I hope some of that helps with the troubleshooting.

Telgian.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 1, 2002)

short answers only get through, 50 char or less


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

[aside]
MavrickWeirdo, I thought Massachussetts was spelt like this.
Or am I out to lunch?
[/aside]


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 1, 2002)

I wasn't referring to an error message. Last time the boards were restarted, the session table was corrupt and it kept people from posting at all. Blacksway recreated the table to solve the problem then.


----------



## Telgian (Dec 1, 2002)

Aaahh...
Comprehension strikes...

Don't worry, only a mild concussion, I'll be fine. 

Telgian.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 1, 2002)

Let's try to post something more long

With more than one line or two

And let's see if it works


----------



## Latency (Dec 1, 2002)

It looks like it is working ....


----------



## hong (Dec 1, 2002)

Nope, not working.


----------



## Horacio (Dec 1, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *Nope, not working. *




Working at random


----------



## Welverin (Dec 1, 2002)

*let's see if this works*

WINNEBAGO (WOHNMOBIL) by Arrogant Worms

First in English:

M = Mike / T = Trevor / B = Both

B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh yeah!
M: Oh, man!
T: It's so great to be out on the road!
M: It sure is, man!
T: Hey, look at all them little cars going beside us, look how small they are!
M: They're so tiny, oh yeah!
T: We have som great perspective from up here in our
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Yeah, man, we got everything in here, man!
M: That's right!
T: I'm gonna make some coffee, man!
M: You making coffee?
T: You want some coffee?
M: I'm gonna make some photocopies!
T: Oh, can you make some fore me?
M: Yeah, that'd be great. T: And can you bind them for me, too?
M: Oh, you bet, we can do anything in our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: You know what?
T: What?
M: I kinda got a hankering for a hot-tub.
T: A hot dog? A hot-tub!
M: You know, I think I might go on back to the hot-tub and give my old bones a soak, you know what I'm saying?
T: Okay, well, man, don't you want to play some tennis first, man?
M: Tennis? Where are we going to play tennis?
T: On the top of our
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Yeah!
M: Oh yeah! I forgot about that!
T: I just put that in by the helicopter pad.
M: That's... wow, the helicopter pad?
T: Oh yeah, man, just so we can get up and fly around, and that way we can be ever higher and look down on our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: You know what the funny thing is about having a tennis court on top of our Winnebago?
T: What's that, man?
M: You gotta be a pretty good tennis player, man!
T: Oh yeah, sure!
M: You don't wanna miss 'cause you'll lose your balls, you know what I mean?
T: Oh yeah, we got lots of balls!
M: That's true.
T: Lots of balls.
M: We could just fill this whole thing with balls, couldn't we?
T: Aaah yeah!
M: Oh yeah!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Hey, hey man, did you feel something, man?
M: What do you mean, feel something?
T: I think, I think we just ran over some sort of mini or something, man.
M: Oh no! Ha ha ha!
T: Oh look, there's a Honda Civic on our grill!
M: Man, those guys are small.
T: Oh yeah, really.
M: They're just no match for our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah, that's right.
T: Hey, if you're still alive, come on up, buddy, come on!
M: Come on, we need more people to fill up our Winnebago 'cause it's so huge, you know!
T: Oh yeah, man, you could put like half of Taiwan in this place, man.
M: Yeah.
T: We should drive there, man!
M: Drive to Taiwan? T: Well, sure, man!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: This baby could do anything, you know...
M: Really?
T: Yeah, we'll just blow the tires up real big!
M: You know what? You know what I wanna do before we get to Taiwan?
T: What's that, man?
M: I wanna stop off at North Carolina and get some cheap smokes.
T: Yeah? Oh, that's a good idea, yeah!
M: We could go to Bob's Butt World, you know?
T: Oh yeah, he's got good butts, Bob.
M: He's got serious butts.
T: Yeah.
M: We could just fill our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah, I'm just gonna go back to the smoking section now.
T: Talking about smoking, man, do you smell that?
M: Smell what?
T: Oh man! I left the turkey in the oven!
M: Oh no!
T: Oh no!
M: How are we gonna feed al these people?
T: I don't know man!
M: We're gonna have to kick them out of our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: See you later, suckers!
T: Yeah, we'll see you later, man!
M: This is our Winnebago!
T: Yeah, this is ours, you can't have our Winnebago!
M: Oh yeah, we're livin' la vida loca now!
T: Oh yeah!
M: Uh-huh! Uh-hu! Uh-huh! Uh-huh!
T: Oh yeah!
M: Yeah yeah yeah!
T: Yeah!
M: That's right.
T: Uh-huh.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh, that feels good.
T: That sure does, man!
M: Oh yeah, you know what?
T: What?
M: I'm tired.
T: You're tired?
M: I think I'll go for a nap now.
T: Oh, in the, in the waterbed?
M: No, no, I was thinking about the four-poster.
T: Oh really? Well, I'm just gonna go to the wave pool.
M: Oh really?
T: Yeah.
M: Aren't you gonna drive? Someone has to drive.
T: What's that?
M: You have to drive!
T: Oh yeah... I'll take the golf cart down there.
M: Eh, okay... no, I meant you have to drive our
T: Oh, you mean drive the Winnebago!
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah! Oh no, we're slowing down.
T: Yeah, I think.
M: I think we're running out of gas!
T: I think our band is, you know, getting a little tired.
M: Yeah.
T: They were counting on that turkey, man!
M: It's tuogh to have a house band in your Winnebago, you know.
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: See, they wanted to play on that one.
M: I know.
T: But you screwed them up.
M: They're always coming in too fast, you know, man...
T: Or too late.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Here they go again!
T: What was that one?
M: I'm getting so sick and tired of saying
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: It's a good word though, man, it rolls right off the tongue.
M: Man! Oh, oh...
T: You know, I heard the Winnebagos are an Indian tribe, man.
M: Really?
T: Yeah!
M: An Indian tribe?
T: Yeah, they didn't ride no horses though, man...
M: Did they have ladders up the side of them?
T: Oh yeah! No, no, they just drove around in
B: WINNEBAGOS!
T: You should have seen the cowboys when they came in and tried to take those Indians over, man!
M: Oh yeah! They took the bog W off for the Big W Ranch!
T: Yeah!
M: That's what I like to call my Winnebago sometimse, the Big W Ranch!
T: I don't know what you're talking about!
M: No, but I sure love my
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh yeah!
T: Weren't you gonna go to bed sometime, man? I thought you were tired?
M: You know, I got my second wind.
T: Oh you did?
M: That's 'cause this is my second Winnebago.
T: Oh, this is your second?
M: Yeah, sometimes I get tired... T: Uh-huh?
M: But then I just think of my
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh yeah... yeah?
M: Sometimes.
T: Yeah.
M: You know what?
T: What?
M: I'm kinda tired again.
T: You really tired?
M: Yeah, I may go back to the West wing.
T: Oh yeah man, it's nice out there!
M: You know what else starts with W?
T: What?
M: The word that we know?
T: What's that?
M: Ah, how do you say...
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh, Winnebago? I thought you were gonna say washing machine.
M: No, no... well...
T: 'Cause I got my clothes in there.
M: Yeah, you could afford to do a load, you know.
T: I think the butler's gonna get them for me though.
M: Really?
T: Yeah!
M: That's a good idea. You know, the maid is mad at me.
T: Oh yeah? Why's that, man?
M: I pinched her ass.
T: Oh!
M: Yeah, that's right.
T: She had it coming.
M: That's right, well, if you're gonna ride around on my
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: You're gonna get your ass pinched.
T: Oh, I'm glad you said Winnebago, I thought you were gonna say ride around on my something else.
M: No, nothing rude or nothing like that.
T: No, that's good.
M: Yeah, man!
T: Wow.
M: Well, here's me tired again.
T: Aw, tired again, man?
M: Oh damn.
T: Well, you know...
M: You were saying?
T: What's that? Ah...
M: No, no, you go ahead, I shouldn't have interrupted you.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah!
T: I think I'm gonna go now.
M: Where are you going?
T: I'm going on the jetski.
M: Oh really?
T: Yeah!
M: We could like, go out on jetskis, or maybe, you know... I'm gonna ride the whale!
T: Oh, the whale!
M: Yeah, I'm gona ride the humpback whale that's on the roof...
T: Yeah?
M: Near the tennis court, in the pool of our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah, that's right, sometimes you have to hurry quick.
T: Yeah, I know...
M: 'Cause the band...
T: I'm getting tired, man, I'm getting tired of you, you know.
M: You know, we're going to have to pay the band overtime for keeping on playing.
T: Alright, no, they're good guys.
M: Yeah, they're good guys, they just wanna ride in our
B: WINNEBAGO!

(originally transcribed by Jessie Blake)

Now in German:

deutsche Übersetzung:
T=Trevor, M=Mike, B=Beide

B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh ja!
M: Oh Mann!
T: Es ist so toll, auf der Straße zu sein!
M: Auf jeden Fall, Mann!
T: Hey, schau dir die ganzen kleinen Autos neben uns an, sieh mal, wie klein die sind.
M: Die sind so winzig, oh ja!
T: Wir haben einen tollen Überblick von hier oben in unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Ja, Mann, wir haben alles hier drin, Mann!
M: Das ist richtig.
T: Ich mache mal Kaffee, Mann!
M: Du machst Kaffee?
T: Willst du Kaffee?
M: Ich mache ein paar Fotokopien.
T: Oh, kannst für mich auch ein paar machen?
M: Klar, das wäre toll.
T: Und könntest du sie für mich binden?
M: Aber sicher, wir können alles machen in unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Weißt du was?
T: Was?
M: Ich hab irgendwie ein Verlangen nach einer heißen Wanne.
T: Eine heiße, eine heiße Wanne!
M: Weißt du, ich glaub, ich geh nach hinten in die heiße Wanne und weiche meine alten Knochen ein, weißt du, wovon ich rede?
T: In Ordnung, Mann, aber willst du vorher nicht ein bißchen Tennis spielen?
M: Tennis? Wo wollen wir denn Tennis spielen?
T: Auf dem Dach unseres
B: WINNEBAGOS!
T: Ja!
M: Oh ja, das hab ich vergessen.
T: Ich hab das gerade eingebaut, beim Hubschrauberlandeplatz.
M: Das ist... wow! Der Hubschrauberlandeplatz?
T: Oh ja, Mann, damit wir einfach aufsteigen und rumfliegen können, so können wir noch höher und runterschauen auf unseren
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Weißt du, was das lustige daran ist, einen Tennisplatz auf dem Dach unseres Winnebagos zu haben?
T: Was ist es?
M: Du mußt ein ziemlich guter Tennisspieler sein, Mann!
T: Oh ja, sicher!
M: Du willst ja nicht verfehlen, sonst verlierst du deine Bälle, weißt du, wovon ich rede?
T: Oh ja. Wir haben jede Menge Bälle!
M: Das ist wahr!
T: Jede Menge Bälle.
M: Wir könnten das ganze Ding mit Bällen füllen, nicht wahr?
T: Ahhh ja!
M: Oh ja!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Hey, hey, Mann, hast du das gefühlt?
M: Was meinst du, "das gefühlt?"
T: Ich glaube, ich glaube, wir haben gerade eine Art Mini oder sowas überfahren.
M: Oh nein! Haha!
T: Oh kuck! Da ist ein Honda Civic auf unserem Kühlergrill!
M: Mann, die Dinger sind klein.
T: Oh ja, wirklich.
M: Die sind einfach kein Vergleich zu unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Ja, das ist richtig.
T: Hey, wenn du noch lebst, komm rauf, Kumpel, komm!
M: Komm, wir brauchen mehr Leute, um unseren Winnebago zu füllen, denn er ist so gewaltig, weißt du!
T: Oh ja, Mann, du könntest halb Taiwan hier reinstellen, Mann!
M: Ja!
T: Wir sollten dahin fahren!
M: Nach Taiwan fahren?
T: Na klar, Mann!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Dieses Baby kann alles, weißt du...
M: Echt?
T: Ja, wir blasen einfach die Reifen richtig groß auf!
M: Weißt du was? Weißt du, was ich machen möchte, bevor wir nach Taiwan fahren?
T: Was denn?
M: Ich will in Nord-Carolina anhalten und was billiges zu rauchen holen.
T: Ja? Oh, das ist eine gute Idee, ja...
M: Wir könnten in Bob's Hintern-Welt gehen, weißt du?
T: Oh ja, er hat gute Hintern, Bob.
M: Er hat ernsthafte Hintern.
T: Ja.
M: Wir könnten einfach unseren
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: füllen.
M: Ja, ich glaube, ich geh nach hinten ins Raucherabteil.
T: Wo wir gerade vom Rauchen reden, Mann, riechst du das?
M: Was riechen?
T: Oh Mann! Ich hab den Truthahn im Ofen gelassen!
M: Oh nein!
T: Oh nein!
M: Wie füttern wir jetzt all diese Leute?
T: Ich weiß es nicht, Mann!
M: Wir müssen sie rausschmeißen aus unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Bis später, Trottel!
T: Ja, bis später, Mann!
M: Das ist unser Winnebago.
T: Ja, das ist unserer, ihr könnt unseren Winnebago nicht haben.
M: Oh ja, wir leben jetzt "la vida loca"!
T: Oh ja!
M: Ah-ha! Ah-ha! Ah-ha! Ah-ha!
T: Oh ja!
M: Ja ja ja!
T: Ja!
M: Das ist richtig.
T: Ah-ha!
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh, das fühlt sich gut an!
T: Ganz sicher!
M: Oh ja, weißt du was?
T: Was?
M: Ich bin müde.
T: Du bist müde?
M: Ich glaube, ich mache ein Nickerchen.
T: Oh, im... im Wasserbett?
M: Nein, nein, ich dachte an das Himmelbett.
T: Oh wirklich? Ich gehe ein bißchen in das Wellenbecken.
M: Oh wirklich?
T: Ja!
M: Willst du nicht fahren? Jemand muß fahren.
T: Was?
M: Du mußt fahren!
T: Oh ja, ich glaube ich nehme den Golfwagen.
M: Eh, in Ordnung, nein, ich meinte, du mußte unseren
T: Ah! Du meinst den Winnebago fahren!
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Ja! Oh nein, wir werden langsamer!
T: Ja, ich glaube...
M: Ich glaube, wir haben keinen Sprit mehr.
T: Ich glaube, unsere Band wird etwas müde, weißt du.
M: Ja.
T: Die haben sich auf den Truthahn verlassen.
M: Es ist schon hart, eine Hausband in seinem Winnebago zu haben, weißt du.
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Siehst du, die wollten dich damit austricksen.
M: Ich weiß.
T: Aber du hast es ihnen gezeigt.
M: Die kommen immer zu früh, Mann, weißt du...
T: Oder zu spät.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Das waren sie schon wieder!
T: Was war das denn?
M: Ich hab so die Schnauze voll, dauernd sagen zu müssen
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Es ist aber ein gutes Wort, rollt richtig von der Zunge.
M: Mann, oh, oh...
T: Weißt du, ich hab gehört, daß die Winnebagos ein Indianerstamm waren, Mann.
M: Echt?
T: Ja!
M: Ein Indianerstamm?
T: Ja, sie sind nicht auf Pferden geritten, Mann.
M: Hatten sie Leitern an der Seite?
T: Oh ja! Nein, nein, sie fuhren einfach herum in
B: WINNEBAGOS!
T: Du hättest die Cowboys sehen sollen, wenn sie kamen und versuchten, diese Indianer zu übernehmen, Mann!
M: Oh ja! Sie nahmen das "bog W" runter, für die Big-W-Ranch! (*)
T: Ja!
M: So nenne ich gerne mal meinen Winnebago, die Big-W-Ranch.
T: Ich weiß nicht, wovon du sprichst.
M: Nein, aber ich liebe meinen
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh ja!
T: Wolltest du nicht ins Bett gehen? Ich dachte, du wärst müde?
M: Weißt du, ich habe meine zweite Luft.
T: Oh, hast du?
M: Weil das mein zweiter Winnebago ist!
T: Oh, das ist dein zweiter?
M: Ja, manchmal werde ich müde...
T: Ah-ha?
M: Aber dann denke ich einfach an meinen
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh ja, ja?
M: Manchmal.
T: Ja.
M: Weißt du was?
T: Was?
M: Ich bin irgendwie wieder müde.
T: Bist du wirklich müde?
M: Ja, ich glaube, ich gehe nach hinten in den Westflügel.
T: Oh ja, es ist nett da draußen.
M: Weißt du, was außerdem noch mit W anfängt?
T: Was?
M: Das Wort, das wir kennen?
T: Welches?
M: Ah, wie sagt man doch...
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Ach, Winnebago! Ich dachte, du würdest Waschmaschine sagen.
M: Nein, nein, nun...
T: Weil ich da meine Klamotten drin habe.
M: Ja, du konntest dir wieder 'ne Ladung leisten.
T: Ich glaube aber, der Butler holt sie mir.
M: Wirklich?
T: Ja!
M: Das ist eine gute Idee. Weißt du, das Mädchen ist sauer auf mich.
T: Oh ja? Warum das, Mann?
M: Ich hab sie in den Arsch gezwickt.
T: Oh!
M: Ja, so ist es!
T: Sie hat es so gewollt!
M: Genau! Wenn du rumfahren willst auf meinem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Dann wirst du in den Arsch gezwickt.
T: Oh, ich bin froh, daß du Winnebago gesagt hast. Ich dacht schon, du sagtest, wenn du auf meinem irgendwas anderem rumfahren willst.
M: Nein, nichts böses oder sowas, nein.
T: Nein, das ist gut.
M: Ja, Mann.
T: Wow.
M: Tja, da bin ich wieder mal müde.
T: Ohje, schon wieder müde, Mann?
M: Oh verdammt.
T: Tja, weißt du...
M: Du wolltest sagen...
T: Was? Ach...
M: Nein, nein, mach nur, ich hätte dich nicht unterbrechen sollen.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Ja!
T: Ich glaube, ich gehe jetzt.
M: Wohin gehst du?
T: Ich gehe zum Jet-Ski.
M: Oh wirklich?
T: Ja.
M: Ja, wir könnten Jet-Ski fahren, oder vielleicht, weißt du, ich reite den Wal!
T: Oh, den Wal!
M: Ja, ich reite den Buckelwal, der ist auf dem Dach...
T: Ja?
M: In der Nähe vom Tennisplatz, im Pool unseres
B: WINNEBAGOS!
M: Ja, so ist es, manchmal muß man sich sputen.
T: Ja, ich weiß.
M: Weil die Band...
T: Ich werde müde, Mann. Ich werde deiner müde, weißt du.
M: Weißt du, wir müssen der Band noch Überstunden bezahlen, für's Weiterspielen.
T: In Ordnung, nein, das sind gute Jungs.
M: Ja, das sind gute Jungs. Sie wollen nur mitfahren in unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!

Anmerkung:
Der Einfachheit halber habe ich das WINNEBAGO auch für die deutsche Fassung übernommen, daß diese Teile diese riesigen amerikanischen Wohnmobile sind, für die man 'nen Lkw-Schein braucht, dürfte ja seit "From Dusk Till Dawn" bekannt sein.
(*) - I'm lost here... zu "bog" konnte mir niemand helfen...

Got these lyrics from here


----------



## Welverin (Dec 1, 2002)

*it does Re: let's see if this works*



			
				Welverin said:
			
		

> *snip*




Well a long post worked for me, this time at least.


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 1, 2002)

tried to do that long post above, no work for me


----------



## Welverin (Dec 1, 2002)

I wasn't able to reply to King Stannis' "Hello....I'm back from the hospital" thread when he first posted it and before anyone had replied other than that I've had no trouble at all.


----------



## Mirth (Dec 1, 2002)

testing


----------



## Mirth (Dec 1, 2002)

testing


----------



## Mirth (Dec 1, 2002)

testing


----------



## Mirth (Dec 1, 2002)

testing


----------



## Mirth (Dec 1, 2002)

testing


----------



## Mirth (Dec 1, 2002)

testing


----------



## Mirth (Dec 1, 2002)

testing


----------



## Mirth (Dec 2, 2002)

Wow!! Really sorry about all those posts, people It never showed it going through on my end

BTW, is there any way to delete all those posts??


----------



## jgbrowning (Dec 2, 2002)

testing as well

joe b.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 2, 2002)

tes test test.  Test aefkjhbvalkjbadsk asddv .kaj b vckasj v.k fdv.kje kj.e edvkj efef.krgkj rwtk e


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 2, 2002)

WINNEBAGO (WOHNMOBIL) by Arrogant Worms

First in English:

M = Mike / T = Trevor / B = Both

B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh yeah!
M: Oh, man!
T: It's so great to be out on the road!
M: It sure is, man!
T: Hey, look at all them little cars going beside us, look how small they are!
M: They're so tiny, oh yeah!
T: We have som great perspective from up here in our
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Yeah, man, we got everything in here, man!
M: That's right!
T: I'm gonna make some coffee, man!
M: You making coffee?
T: You want some coffee?
M: I'm gonna make some photocopies!
T: Oh, can you make some fore me?
M: Yeah, that'd be great. T: And can you bind them for me, too?
M: Oh, you bet, we can do anything in our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: You know what?
T: What?
M: I kinda got a hankering for a hot-tub.
T: A hot dog? A hot-tub!
M: You know, I think I might go on back to the hot-tub and give my old bones a soak, you know what I'm saying?
T: Okay, well, man, don't you want to play some tennis first, man?
M: Tennis? Where are we going to play tennis?
T: On the top of our
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Yeah!
M: Oh yeah! I forgot about that!
T: I just put that in by the helicopter pad.
M: That's... wow, the helicopter pad?
T: Oh yeah, man, just so we can get up and fly around, and that way we can be ever higher and look down on our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: You know what the funny thing is about having a tennis court on top of our Winnebago?
T: What's that, man?
M: You gotta be a pretty good tennis player, man!
T: Oh yeah, sure!
M: You don't wanna miss 'cause you'll lose your balls, you know what I mean?
T: Oh yeah, we got lots of balls!
M: That's true.
T: Lots of balls.
M: We could just fill this whole thing with balls, couldn't we?
T: Aaah yeah!
M: Oh yeah!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Hey, hey man, did you feel something, man?
M: What do you mean, feel something?
T: I think, I think we just ran over some sort of mini or something, man.
M: Oh no! Ha ha ha!
T: Oh look, there's a Honda Civic on our grill!
M: Man, those guys are small.
T: Oh yeah, really.
M: They're just no match for our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah, that's right.
T: Hey, if you're still alive, come on up, buddy, come on!
M: Come on, we need more people to fill up our Winnebago 'cause it's so huge, you know!
T: Oh yeah, man, you could put like half of Taiwan in this place, man.
M: Yeah.
T: We should drive there, man!
M: Drive to Taiwan? T: Well, sure, man!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: This baby could do anything, you know...
M: Really?
T: Yeah, we'll just blow the tires up real big!
M: You know what? You know what I wanna do before we get to Taiwan?
T: What's that, man?
M: I wanna stop off at North Carolina and get some cheap smokes.
T: Yeah? Oh, that's a good idea, yeah!
M: We could go to Bob's Butt World, you know?
T: Oh yeah, he's got good butts, Bob.
M: He's got serious butts.
T: Yeah.
M: We could just fill our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah, I'm just gonna go back to the smoking section now.
T: Talking about smoking, man, do you smell that?
M: Smell what?
T: Oh man! I left the turkey in the oven!
M: Oh no!
T: Oh no!
M: How are we gonna feed al these people?
T: I don't know man!
M: We're gonna have to kick them out of our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: See you later, suckers!
T: Yeah, we'll see you later, man!
M: This is our Winnebago!
T: Yeah, this is ours, you can't have our Winnebago!
M: Oh yeah, we're livin' la vida loca now!
T: Oh yeah!
M: Uh-huh! Uh-hu! Uh-huh! Uh-huh!
T: Oh yeah!
M: Yeah yeah yeah!
T: Yeah!
M: That's right.
T: Uh-huh.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh, that feels good.
T: That sure does, man!
M: Oh yeah, you know what?
T: What?
M: I'm tired.
T: You're tired?
M: I think I'll go for a nap now.
T: Oh, in the, in the waterbed?
M: No, no, I was thinking about the four-poster.
T: Oh really? Well, I'm just gonna go to the wave pool.
M: Oh really?
T: Yeah.
M: Aren't you gonna drive? Someone has to drive.
T: What's that?
M: You have to drive!
T: Oh yeah... I'll take the golf cart down there.
M: Eh, okay... no, I meant you have to drive our
T: Oh, you mean drive the Winnebago!
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah! Oh no, we're slowing down.
T: Yeah, I think.
M: I think we're running out of gas!
T: I think our band is, you know, getting a little tired.
M: Yeah.
T: They were counting on that turkey, man!
M: It's tuogh to have a house band in your Winnebago, you know.
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: See, they wanted to play on that one.
M: I know.
T: But you screwed them up.
M: They're always coming in too fast, you know, man...
T: Or too late.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Here they go again!
T: What was that one?
M: I'm getting so sick and tired of saying
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: It's a good word though, man, it rolls right off the tongue.
M: Man! Oh, oh...
T: You know, I heard the Winnebagos are an Indian tribe, man.
M: Really?
T: Yeah!
M: An Indian tribe?
T: Yeah, they didn't ride no horses though, man...
M: Did they have ladders up the side of them?
T: Oh yeah! No, no, they just drove around in
B: WINNEBAGOS!
T: You should have seen the cowboys when they came in and tried to take those Indians over, man!
M: Oh yeah! They took the bog W off for the Big W Ranch!
T: Yeah!
M: That's what I like to call my Winnebago sometimse, the Big W Ranch!
T: I don't know what you're talking about!
M: No, but I sure love my
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh yeah!
T: Weren't you gonna go to bed sometime, man? I thought you were tired?
M: You know, I got my second wind.
T: Oh you did?
M: That's 'cause this is my second Winnebago.
T: Oh, this is your second?
M: Yeah, sometimes I get tired... T: Uh-huh?
M: But then I just think of my
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh yeah... yeah?
M: Sometimes.
T: Yeah.
M: You know what?
T: What?
M: I'm kinda tired again.
T: You really tired?
M: Yeah, I may go back to the West wing.
T: Oh yeah man, it's nice out there!
M: You know what else starts with W?
T: What?
M: The word that we know?
T: What's that?
M: Ah, how do you say...
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh, Winnebago? I thought you were gonna say washing machine.
M: No, no... well...
T: 'Cause I got my clothes in there.
M: Yeah, you could afford to do a load, you know.
T: I think the butler's gonna get them for me though.
M: Really?
T: Yeah!
M: That's a good idea. You know, the maid is mad at me.
T: Oh yeah? Why's that, man?
M: I pinched her ass.
T: Oh!
M: Yeah, that's right.
T: She had it coming.
M: That's right, well, if you're gonna ride around on my
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: You're gonna get your ass pinched.
T: Oh, I'm glad you said Winnebago, I thought you were gonna say ride around on my something else.
M: No, nothing rude or nothing like that.
T: No, that's good.
M: Yeah, man!
T: Wow.
M: Well, here's me tired again.
T: Aw, tired again, man?
M: Oh damn.
T: Well, you know...
M: You were saying?
T: What's that? Ah...
M: No, no, you go ahead, I shouldn't have interrupted you.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah!
T: I think I'm gonna go now.
M: Where are you going?
T: I'm going on the jetski.
M: Oh really?
T: Yeah!
M: We could like, go out on jetskis, or maybe, you know... I'm gonna ride the whale!
T: Oh, the whale!
M: Yeah, I'm gona ride the humpback whale that's on the roof...
T: Yeah?
M: Near the tennis court, in the pool of our
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Yeah, that's right, sometimes you have to hurry quick.
T: Yeah, I know...
M: 'Cause the band...
T: I'm getting tired, man, I'm getting tired of you, you know.
M: You know, we're going to have to pay the band overtime for keeping on playing.
T: Alright, no, they're good guys.
M: Yeah, they're good guys, they just wanna ride in our
B: WINNEBAGO!

(originally transcribed by Jessie Blake)

Now in German:

deutsche Übersetzung:
T=Trevor, M=Mike, B=Beide

B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh ja!
M: Oh Mann!
T: Es ist so toll, auf der Straße zu sein!
M: Auf jeden Fall, Mann!
T: Hey, schau dir die ganzen kleinen Autos neben uns an, sieh mal, wie klein die sind.
M: Die sind so winzig, oh ja!
T: Wir haben einen tollen Überblick von hier oben in unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Ja, Mann, wir haben alles hier drin, Mann!
M: Das ist richtig.
T: Ich mache mal Kaffee, Mann!
M: Du machst Kaffee?
T: Willst du Kaffee?
M: Ich mache ein paar Fotokopien.
T: Oh, kannst für mich auch ein paar machen?
M: Klar, das wäre toll.
T: Und könntest du sie für mich binden?
M: Aber sicher, wir können alles machen in unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Weißt du was?
T: Was?
M: Ich hab irgendwie ein Verlangen nach einer heißen Wanne.
T: Eine heiße, eine heiße Wanne!
M: Weißt du, ich glaub, ich geh nach hinten in die heiße Wanne und weiche meine alten Knochen ein, weißt du, wovon ich rede?
T: In Ordnung, Mann, aber willst du vorher nicht ein bißchen Tennis spielen?
M: Tennis? Wo wollen wir denn Tennis spielen?
T: Auf dem Dach unseres
B: WINNEBAGOS!
T: Ja!
M: Oh ja, das hab ich vergessen.
T: Ich hab das gerade eingebaut, beim Hubschrauberlandeplatz.
M: Das ist... wow! Der Hubschrauberlandeplatz?
T: Oh ja, Mann, damit wir einfach aufsteigen und rumfliegen können, so können wir noch höher und runterschauen auf unseren
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Weißt du, was das lustige daran ist, einen Tennisplatz auf dem Dach unseres Winnebagos zu haben?
T: Was ist es?
M: Du mußt ein ziemlich guter Tennisspieler sein, Mann!
T: Oh ja, sicher!
M: Du willst ja nicht verfehlen, sonst verlierst du deine Bälle, weißt du, wovon ich rede?
T: Oh ja. Wir haben jede Menge Bälle!
M: Das ist wahr!
T: Jede Menge Bälle.
M: Wir könnten das ganze Ding mit Bällen füllen, nicht wahr?
T: Ahhh ja!
M: Oh ja!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Hey, hey, Mann, hast du das gefühlt?
M: Was meinst du, "das gefühlt?"
T: Ich glaube, ich glaube, wir haben gerade eine Art Mini oder sowas überfahren.
M: Oh nein! Haha!
T: Oh kuck! Da ist ein Honda Civic auf unserem Kühlergrill!
M: Mann, die Dinger sind klein.
T: Oh ja, wirklich.
M: Die sind einfach kein Vergleich zu unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Ja, das ist richtig.
T: Hey, wenn du noch lebst, komm rauf, Kumpel, komm!
M: Komm, wir brauchen mehr Leute, um unseren Winnebago zu füllen, denn er ist so gewaltig, weißt du!
T: Oh ja, Mann, du könntest halb Taiwan hier reinstellen, Mann!
M: Ja!
T: Wir sollten dahin fahren!
M: Nach Taiwan fahren?
T: Na klar, Mann!
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Dieses Baby kann alles, weißt du...
M: Echt?
T: Ja, wir blasen einfach die Reifen richtig groß auf!
M: Weißt du was? Weißt du, was ich machen möchte, bevor wir nach Taiwan fahren?
T: Was denn?
M: Ich will in Nord-Carolina anhalten und was billiges zu rauchen holen.
T: Ja? Oh, das ist eine gute Idee, ja...
M: Wir könnten in Bob's Hintern-Welt gehen, weißt du?
T: Oh ja, er hat gute Hintern, Bob.
M: Er hat ernsthafte Hintern.
T: Ja.
M: Wir könnten einfach unseren
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: füllen.
M: Ja, ich glaube, ich geh nach hinten ins Raucherabteil.
T: Wo wir gerade vom Rauchen reden, Mann, riechst du das?
M: Was riechen?
T: Oh Mann! Ich hab den Truthahn im Ofen gelassen!
M: Oh nein!
T: Oh nein!
M: Wie füttern wir jetzt all diese Leute?
T: Ich weiß es nicht, Mann!
M: Wir müssen sie rausschmeißen aus unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Bis später, Trottel!
T: Ja, bis später, Mann!
M: Das ist unser Winnebago.
T: Ja, das ist unserer, ihr könnt unseren Winnebago nicht haben.
M: Oh ja, wir leben jetzt "la vida loca"!
T: Oh ja!
M: Ah-ha! Ah-ha! Ah-ha! Ah-ha!
T: Oh ja!
M: Ja ja ja!
T: Ja!
M: Das ist richtig.
T: Ah-ha!
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh, das fühlt sich gut an!
T: Ganz sicher!
M: Oh ja, weißt du was?
T: Was?
M: Ich bin müde.
T: Du bist müde?
M: Ich glaube, ich mache ein Nickerchen.
T: Oh, im... im Wasserbett?
M: Nein, nein, ich dachte an das Himmelbett.
T: Oh wirklich? Ich gehe ein bißchen in das Wellenbecken.
M: Oh wirklich?
T: Ja!
M: Willst du nicht fahren? Jemand muß fahren.
T: Was?
M: Du mußt fahren!
T: Oh ja, ich glaube ich nehme den Golfwagen.
M: Eh, in Ordnung, nein, ich meinte, du mußte unseren
T: Ah! Du meinst den Winnebago fahren!
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Ja! Oh nein, wir werden langsamer!
T: Ja, ich glaube...
M: Ich glaube, wir haben keinen Sprit mehr.
T: Ich glaube, unsere Band wird etwas müde, weißt du.
M: Ja.
T: Die haben sich auf den Truthahn verlassen.
M: Es ist schon hart, eine Hausband in seinem Winnebago zu haben, weißt du.
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Siehst du, die wollten dich damit austricksen.
M: Ich weiß.
T: Aber du hast es ihnen gezeigt.
M: Die kommen immer zu früh, Mann, weißt du...
T: Oder zu spät.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Das waren sie schon wieder!
T: Was war das denn?
M: Ich hab so die Schnauze voll, dauernd sagen zu müssen
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Es ist aber ein gutes Wort, rollt richtig von der Zunge.
M: Mann, oh, oh...
T: Weißt du, ich hab gehört, daß die Winnebagos ein Indianerstamm waren, Mann.
M: Echt?
T: Ja!
M: Ein Indianerstamm?
T: Ja, sie sind nicht auf Pferden geritten, Mann.
M: Hatten sie Leitern an der Seite?
T: Oh ja! Nein, nein, sie fuhren einfach herum in
B: WINNEBAGOS!
T: Du hättest die Cowboys sehen sollen, wenn sie kamen und versuchten, diese Indianer zu übernehmen, Mann!
M: Oh ja! Sie nahmen das "bog W" runter, für die Big-W-Ranch! (*)
T: Ja!
M: So nenne ich gerne mal meinen Winnebago, die Big-W-Ranch.
T: Ich weiß nicht, wovon du sprichst.
M: Nein, aber ich liebe meinen
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Oh ja!
T: Wolltest du nicht ins Bett gehen? Ich dachte, du wärst müde?
M: Weißt du, ich habe meine zweite Luft.
T: Oh, hast du?
M: Weil das mein zweiter Winnebago ist!
T: Oh, das ist dein zweiter?
M: Ja, manchmal werde ich müde...
T: Ah-ha?
M: Aber dann denke ich einfach an meinen
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Oh ja, ja?
M: Manchmal.
T: Ja.
M: Weißt du was?
T: Was?
M: Ich bin irgendwie wieder müde.
T: Bist du wirklich müde?
M: Ja, ich glaube, ich gehe nach hinten in den Westflügel.
T: Oh ja, es ist nett da draußen.
M: Weißt du, was außerdem noch mit W anfängt?
T: Was?
M: Das Wort, das wir kennen?
T: Welches?
M: Ah, wie sagt man doch...
B: WINNEBAGO!
T: Ach, Winnebago! Ich dachte, du würdest Waschmaschine sagen.
M: Nein, nein, nun...
T: Weil ich da meine Klamotten drin habe.
M: Ja, du konntest dir wieder 'ne Ladung leisten.
T: Ich glaube aber, der Butler holt sie mir.
M: Wirklich?
T: Ja!
M: Das ist eine gute Idee. Weißt du, das Mädchen ist sauer auf mich.
T: Oh ja? Warum das, Mann?
M: Ich hab sie in den Arsch gezwickt.
T: Oh!
M: Ja, so ist es!
T: Sie hat es so gewollt!
M: Genau! Wenn du rumfahren willst auf meinem
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Dann wirst du in den Arsch gezwickt.
T: Oh, ich bin froh, daß du Winnebago gesagt hast. Ich dacht schon, du sagtest, wenn du auf meinem irgendwas anderem rumfahren willst.
M: Nein, nichts böses oder sowas, nein.
T: Nein, das ist gut.
M: Ja, Mann.
T: Wow.
M: Tja, da bin ich wieder mal müde.
T: Ohje, schon wieder müde, Mann?
M: Oh verdammt.
T: Tja, weißt du...
M: Du wolltest sagen...
T: Was? Ach...
M: Nein, nein, mach nur, ich hätte dich nicht unterbrechen sollen.
B: WINNEBAGO!
M: Ja!
T: Ich glaube, ich gehe jetzt.
M: Wohin gehst du?
T: Ich gehe zum Jet-Ski.
M: Oh wirklich?
T: Ja.
M: Ja, wir könnten Jet-Ski fahren, oder vielleicht, weißt du, ich reite den Wal!
T: Oh, den Wal!
M: Ja, ich reite den Buckelwal, der ist auf dem Dach...
T: Ja?
M: In der Nähe vom Tennisplatz, im Pool unseres
B: WINNEBAGOS!
M: Ja, so ist es, manchmal muß man sich sputen.
T: Ja, ich weiß.
M: Weil die Band...
T: Ich werde müde, Mann. Ich werde deiner müde, weißt du.
M: Weißt du, wir müssen der Band noch Überstunden bezahlen, für's Weiterspielen.
T: In Ordnung, nein, das sind gute Jungs.
M: Ja, das sind gute Jungs. Sie wollen nur mitfahren in unserem
B: WINNEBAGO!

Anmerkung:
Der Einfachheit halber habe ich das WINNEBAGO auch für die deutsche Fassung übernommen, daß diese Teile diese riesigen amerikanischen Wohnmobile sind, für die man 'nen Lkw-Schein braucht, dürfte ja seit "From Dusk Till Dawn" bekannt sein.
(*) - I'm lost here... zu "bog" konnte mir niemand helfen...

Got these lyrics from here


----------



## Suldulin (Dec 2, 2002)

woot! it worked


----------



## Jeph (Dec 2, 2002)

After four painful days, I am back to being able to post. YAY!


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Dec 2, 2002)

Testing...  this is only a test... nothing to see here, please go back to your normal roaming of the boards.

Yes!!!! I can post again!!!!


----------



## WizarDru (Dec 2, 2002)

Just testing if the fix is truly in, so to speak.

It is!  *JOY!*


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

Please, please, please work.


----------



## Blacksway (Dec 2, 2002)

are we joking, is it working..... can it possibly be true! long posts you say, no, you jest!

*wonders if the world can ever be the same as it ever was*


----------

